# MBTI Types Of Black Mirror Characters (British TV Show)



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

It's been ages since I've created a thread or even made a post, so bear with me if this thread is overlong or improperly done. So there's a British TV Show called Black Mirror, created by Charlie Brooker, which I'm really getting into. It's on Netflix if anyone wants to check it out. I was wondering what you guys thought of the MBTI types of each character, so I'll just start by hypothesising my own:

*Callow* (Prime Minister Guy): *ISTJ* {could be any SJ type really, but seems to lean more towards ISTJ}

*Bing Madsen* (Guy With 15 Million Merits): *INFP* {sees things with regard to personal value, anti-materialistic}

*Abi* (Girl Who Bing Fancies): *ISFP* {shy, idealistic, slightly less duty-bound than most slaves}

*Liam Foxwell* (Paranoid Lawyer): *INTJ* {there's an awful lot of Ni in him, but I could see other types too. He's got some pretty rigid morals, seems to hate social contact, is especially abhorrent of Jonas' behaviour, becomes wildly self-destructive, though that last one isn't really an INTJ trait, it seems to be a running theme with INTJ fictional characters. His wife isn't really given enough characterisation to type}

*Jonas*(Guy Who Brags About Masturbating): *ESTP?* {womaniser, rude and loud, lot of Se which contrasts with Liam's Ni}

I didn't really watch Be Right Back with enough concentration to type the characters.
I also find it hard to type any of the characters in White Bear, because of the twist

*Jamie Salter* (Voice Of Waldo): *ISTP* {definitely a Ti type, it's clear in the way he acts towards others. I could see a case for ISFP, but his depression really makes him seem ISTP}

*Gwendolyn Harris* (Labour Candidate): *INTP* {witty and sarcastic, kind of awkward and often brutally honest by accident}

*Matt Trent* (Christmas Jon Hamm): *ENTP* {definitely a tertiary Fe, imo he's the most engaging character I've seen thus far. Hamm portrays him incredibly well. His behaviour screams ENTP, but I could see ESTP as well. He just seems a little too Ne to be an ESTP}

*Joe Potter* (Christmas Rafe Spall): *ISFJ* {clearly contrasting to Matt, suggesting they have opposite personalities, he's very family-orientated and dedicated, clearly value-based, doesn't speak to Matt for five years}

*Lacey Pound* (Status-Obsessed Girl) *ESFJ* {wants to fit in, warm and friendly, sees little value in personal values and instead uses Extraverted Feeling, is torn apart by her desire to please others}

*Naomi* (Douchebag Bride): *ESTJ* {don't see much point in leaving a description for this, she's a typical ESTJ-style bully}

*Cooper* (American Gamer): *ESFP* {fun and thrill-orientated, easy-going and playful, lot of Se but there's a possibility he's an ENFP}

I'll post more types as I keep watching. Nosedive is actually my favourite episode I've seen so far. I'd love to hear what episodes everyone else enjoyed.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, I'm probably shit at typing. But I was curious about a few characters that weren't mentioned in some of my favorite episodes, so I figured I'd try to at least spark the discussion. 

*Arkangel*

Sara - *ISFP* or maybe ESFP. Definitely a sensory thrill-seeker, mostly due to having been deprived of sensory things her whole life up until she became a teen. My bet is on ISFP, though, just because she seemed more ruled by her emotional connections than those thrills she was chasing which I'm assuming would indicate stronger Fi than Se.

Marie - I'm guessing typical *ISFJ* mother. Her whole thing was that she was overprotective of Sara and so afraid of her getting hurt that she blocked off her abilities to see anything violent in the first place.

*Hang the DJ*

Amy - *ENFP* is my guess. Fun, adventurous, but is quick to theorize a lot about the entire dating system.

Frank - Yeah I don't know. But I'd say some kind of introverted feeling type. My guess would be *ISFP* I suppose.


----------

